# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Welche Segelgre ist optimal??

## Gast

Hi und moin,

habe evtl. vor mir ein neues Freeride-/ Racesegel zu kaufen. Ich dachte an ein Gaastra Charger oder Matrix. Welche Segelgre ist 
optimal fr 4-6 Windstrken, bei 84kg Krpergewicht als ambitionierter Surfaufsteiger? 6qm - 6,5qm - 7qm ??

Gru
Andy123

----------


## Gast

Moinsen,

bei 84kg sind Deine Segelvorstellungen viel zu klein. Du kannst
ohne zgern ein neuner kaufen, ich fahre z.B. ein neuer IQ bis 25
Knoten (obere fnf Bft.) und wiege nur knapp 80 Kg.

Auch als Aufsteiger gibt es keine Probleme mit so groen Segeln, wrde Dir hier aber eher ein Freeracesegel ohne Camber empfehlen.
Wenn Du dann noch ein Board mit 140-160 Litern hast ist die Kombination perfekt und Du wirst Dich nie wieder ber rumgedmpel
bei weniger Wind rgern.

Habe gehrt, da das Gaastra GTR 8,5/9,2 nicht schlecht sein soll.

----------


## Gast

ich wiege zwar weniger.aber ein 9 bei 5 beaufort?ich fahr des bei 3 und bin im gleiten und bei 6 fahr ich 4.2 ich wrd sagen ein 7 reicht lssig
jan

----------


## Marius

hi wie wenig wiegst du das du bei 6 scho ein 4,2er fahren kannst??

ich wiege  55 kg und bin bis anfang 7 noch gerne mit 4,4 unterwegs !!
ich mag es zwar etwas berpowert zu sein aber bei 6 wre ich mit nen 4,2er nichmal im gleiten !!

aloha marius

----------


## Gast

wir waren in hyere und dort warn 6 windstrken und da war ich mit 4.2 und auch alle anderen mit hchstens 5.2
bei 7 ischs bei mir 3.0
aloha
jan

----------


## Gast

moin,

die Regel fr die richtige Segelgre ist ganz einfach: ein Quadratmeter mehr, bei 10kg mehr Krpergewicht. Du wiegst 65 Kg und fhrst 7qm, Andy wiegt 84 Kg und fhrt damit 9qm.

Meine 9qm bei 25 Knoten sind nicht bertrieben, beim DWC in Bsum bin ich bei 25 Knoten 9qm gefahren, der Rest fuhr aber immer noch 10qm-Lappen, allerdings mordsmig berpowert.

Das meiste Potential holst Du sowieso nur durch optimale Abstimmung Deines Equipments heraus, egal ob Racing oder Freestyle.

Bevor Du Deine Segel wechselst, tausche erstmal die Finne, das macht Welten Unterschied. So sparst Du garantiert eine Segelgre in Deiner Palette.

----------


## Gast

Hi Leute,

Danke erstmal fr die Tipps! 
Wie siehts  nur mit dem Wasserstart und dem HAndling bei so groen Segeln aus?? Fr einen Aufsteiger doch sicher nicht gerade
von Vorteil -oder? 

Gru

Andy123

----------


## Gast

moin,

Wasserstarts sind zugegebenermaen ne ziemliche Qual, aber der Unterschied, ob Du nun 8 oder 9 Quadratmeter wuchten sollst, ist
nicht besonders gro. Das Durchgleiten in Windlchern, gleicht diesen Nachteil mehr als aus.

Bei den groen Segeln ist es aber auch keine Schande Schotstarts zu machen (Spart enorm Kraft und Zeit und es ist auch ziemlich affig, minutenlang Wasserstarts zu versuchen).

Zum Handling kann ich leider nicht so viel sagen, weil ich ausschlielich Racesegel fahre. Aber Bekannte, die mein Material
ausprobiert haben, sagen, das es absolut easy zu fahren ist.
(Starboard Formula 175/ 9er North IQ/ 62er Finne).

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen welches Ziel man als Aufsteiger verfolgt: Freestyle oder Racing.
Fr angehende Freestyler ist es sicher Quatsch mit so groen Segeln zu fahren, aber wer vor allen Dingen Spa mit Heizen haben will, wenn ein Freestyler am Strand noch Federball spielt, der macht mit dem Griff zu einem groen Freerace oder Racesegel garantiert das Richtige.

Fr Leichtwind-Freestyle benutzte ich mit 80 Kg:
F2 Air 265 mit 6.8er Gun Groove und fr Racing oben genanntes Material.

Ich wohne aber auch direkt an der Nordsee und habe eigentlich fast jeden Tag genug Wind.
In Sddeutschland wrde Ich ohne zgern ein 11er Segel mit einem Formula Windsurfing Board fahren. Ich htte glaube keine Lust nur 20 mal im Jahr zum Surfen zu kommen.

----------


## Gast

Also als Aufsteiger wrd ich mir nicht gleich so ein groes Segel holen,da braucht man schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit dem Trimm etc.,ich fahre mein 10er auch noch bei 5 bft (bis 20 knoten),wiege aber auch fast 90 kilo,und wechsel dann zu meinem Waveboard und nem 6,2er Freestyle-Segel!
Such dir ein Segel in der 7,5-8,0 m Region,damit kannst du bei 4 bft gleiten und bei 5 bft ein wenig flacher trimmen (Vorliekspannung!!!)und ab gehts!! Die Gaastra-Segel sind sicher nicht schlecht,bin aber nicht so ein Fan vom Charger oder Matrix,eher vom GTR. Alles was keine Camber hat kommt wohl eher in deine Auswahl,also hol dir kein Race-Tuch...

----------


## Gast

ich wiege ca 60 und fahre bei 7 bft etwa die gleiche segelgre.
haste da nicht voll die spinouts?

loose hngen

andi


p.s.: wie alt bist du eigentlich??

----------


## Gast

Hi,
wenn Du mich meinst, ich bin seit 32 Jahren am Leben...

Gru
Andy

----------


## Gast

nee Spinouts wieso das denn ???

ich bin 16 und du ??? !!!!

aloha marius

----------

